# Essentials of a Good Engine Oil.



## sroy (Mar 9, 2015)

Though it is a very common topic but still wanted to let the forum members know the essentials of a good Engine Oil in a detailed way. I got all this authentic information while searching over the internet and some specific websites. I will share the sources later when I share share some more posts with you.

Oil is the lifeline of the automobile, and it is only necessary to know a few things about the liquid that keeps our car running. Oil improves longevity of the automobile by preventing the friction between the metal surfaces in the engine while the car is in motion, thereby minimizing wear and damage.It even absorbs heat from the motor, thereby keeping it cool and doesn't allow dirt build-up by keeping the dirt deposits in suspension.

What are the types of Engine oil.

The *2 basic oil types are mineral and fully synthetic*. Engine oils are also available as a mixture of both the varieties, often labelled as ‘part’, 'semi-synthetic' or 'synthetic technology'. The types are:-


*Synthetic Engine Oils* :- Designed using expensive and highly controlled chemical processing.
*Synthetic Blend Engine Oils* :- Are a mixture of synthetic and conventional base oils
*High Mileage Engine Oil* :- Is a unique blend of high mileage motor oils and additives.
*Conventional Engine Oil* :- As the name implies, base oil is combined with a blend of chemical additives to reach the desired level of viscosity and heat resistance. It is the cheapest available at auto shops

Car manufacturers usually list the oil weight and the type of oil to enable the car deliver its best performance under adequate protection. It is also advisable to seek guidance from service personnel, particularly during hot or cold weather. The recommended shift to synthetic oils by most manufacturer oil specifications comes with a higher expenditure, but it also improves the engine's longevity with longer oil-change intervals. In conclusion, changing your car's desired engine oil at appropriate intervals at the right temperature and accurate measurements using a dipstick will go a long way towards keep your engine running smooth consistently.


----------

